# +P+ ammo



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi everyone

How many of you carry +P+ ammo in your carry gun?

How much +P+ ammo would you feel comfortable putting through a Glock in its life?

I realize +P+ ammo is hot and I only function test the ammo in my pistol and then use FMJ for practice. I wouldn't want to feed it too much +P+.

How much is too much in your opinion?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The way that I understand it, there are no standard pressure ratings for +P+ ammo. 

I just checked out a thread on Firearms Talk on this subject. The poster said that he called Glock customer service. The info that he got said that he wear on the gun may be increased and that the recoil spring should be changed at 2000 rounds rather than the usual 3000-5000 rounds. The warranty may be affected.

GW


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok, thank you. I am using winchester ranger T 127g +P+ here in South Africa.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

MattJC said:


> Ok, thank you. I am using winchester ranger T 127g +P+ here in South Africa.


That famous round generates around 42,000 psi. The Glock will take it but be careful with other products.


----------



## MattJC (Sep 29, 2013)

I do not plan on using much of it. I have shot about 20 rounds so far to do a basic function test. I will not shoot more than 50 rounds of this stuff a year.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

To my knowledge, the +P+ ammo is only sold by factories to 'mass buyers' (like government agencies) and only then with a signed waiver. As Goldwing said, there are no pressure standards in the usual consumer sense.

That being said, no agency is going purchase ammo dangerous to the weapons issued. So most guns will _probably_ - note the qualification -_ probably_ handle the strain for a 'while'. In the United States, most law enforcement agencies (who used to buy this special purpose type of ammunition) replace issue handguns every three or four years.

I've shot a fair amount of the once-upon-a-time (U. S.) 'Treasury' loads. A +P+ ammunition in what was dimensionally a .38 Special case. (The cases were NOT headstamped as .38 Special, if that gives an idea.) They never blew up any of my revolvers, but in the long term, I didn't think they were all that better than normal pressure rounds.

Good luck with whatever you plan to do.


----------

